
GitHub Removes Tsunami Democràtic’s APK After a Takedown Order from Spain - darkwater
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/30/github-removes-tsunami-democratics-apk-after-a-takedown-order-from-spain/
======
ga-vu
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395629)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395769)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395629).

